#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-11-08
<jayson_r> ping
<jbicha> hello
<jayson_r> just wondering if anyone had though of creating an Ubuntu South Carolina Google+ page...I saw some other LoCo's with one
<jbicha> currently I hear that there can only be 1 admin for G+ pages but I don't see why you couldn't make the page if you wanted
<jayson_r> https://plus.google.com/110200848923371756272
#ubuntu-us-sc 2013-11-04
<bkr4god> evening all
